# Carburetor help....please



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I am wondering if anyone out there has an original 1965 GTO carter carb and would be willing to take a few close up pictures and post them up, or PM me if you like. I have a '65 goat and have an Edelbrock currently on it. My car is pretty much bone stock and I want to get the original Carter AFB back on it for the period correct look. I am going out to a guy not far from my area who has a massive assortment of Carters....I am hoping to snag an original '65 unit or at least one that looks identical. Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## my62toy (Jul 15, 2009)

*65 Carburetor Pictures*

Dave, I went through a similar process. See if these pictures help you. Not "exactly" correct but as close as I could get. The main issue remaining for me are the design of of the vacuum connectors at the back of the carb. I'm not sure if your car is a standard or automatic, or if it has power brakes. Those are factors in the vacuum connector types. Mine is automatic with power brakes so I needed vacuum for the PB booster as well as the transmission. I also need vacuum for the "dash pot" which is not on the car in these pictures. I have the dash pot and related vacuum on the car now. However, I'm discovering an accelerator linkage difference between the auto and std. carb. This carb is actually for a standard, thus is missing some parts to have the dash pot be able to put pressure onto the accelerator. Devil is in the details.

Let me know if this helps and/or if you need something else.

Hal


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

My car is a 4-speed but does have power brakes. Isn't the vacuum source on the back just a threaded hole to put a vacuum fitting on, right? Thanks for the pics  Is that an original '65 gto unit?


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

I had a look at another '65 GTO that had a completely original engine and the carb looks very similar, but the throttle arm is different, possibly an adapter kind of thing. The airhorn "bosses" are different though. There is also a giant idle speed adjuster between the idle fuel screws. Your carb does not have this feature. He does not have a carb # so we are unsure how original it is. Only has a 39 stamped on front corner and a 450 stamped underneath on bottom side. Cannot figure out what it is exactly.


----------



## 646904GTO (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw one on a stock 64 a few months ago. It had the same idle speed control screw in the middle of the carb also.


----------

